# Perch Party Boats Lake Michigan



## ZFK (Apr 9, 2009)

I am looking for information for perch party boats out of Lake Michigan. 
Thanks!


----------



## uofmguy68 (Mar 16, 2008)

do a search there was a thread about it earlier.. seems like alot of the companies have dried up and gone out of buisness but theres still some around....

i think a Meet N Greet would be a blast on one of these boats...

heres a thread from last year...
http://michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=239934


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

South Haven had the 3 biggest that I am aware of , the 2 Nicholes boats and the Chuck, All out of business, a few smaller boats/ some of the salmon guys are running some perch stuff. I am not aware of any other party type boats up and down the coast but I could be wrong. What port are you looking to go out of.


----------



## moosehead (Jul 17, 2007)

Its a real shame about Cpt. Nichols.
I really wanted to take my kids out on the boats sometime.


----------



## ZFK (Apr 9, 2009)

We didnt really have a set port to fish out of. My family and I are going camping somewhere in August and i thought it would be fun to do one of these.


----------



## colt95 (Jun 8, 2009)

moosehead said:


> Its a real shame about Cpt. Nichols.
> I really wanted to take my kids out on the boats sometime.


 
I agree. I had a good time with my Dad on the Nichols. I was hoping to take my own sons soon. Thats too bad


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

St. Joe has a party boat now for perch fishing and sunset cruises. The name is par-te-time I believe. Sign on the side says as little as 15$ for perch trips. If you can't find anything about it, I will try and get the # the next time I go fishing on the pier.


----------



## ZFK (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks RDS That would be great. I'll look around today if I'm not to busy at work.


----------



## ZFK (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks RDS. I found who they are... 
the website is www.capthooksportfishing.com

Prices are fair is suppose $35 for an adult on the weekend, and $30 for kids 12 and under.
bait is $5 (im going to see if thats a person or a family) and fish cleaning is .30c per fish.
Thanks again!


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good deal, Lets hope they stay in business.


----------

